# F30 Lifting / Jacking / Jack Stands



## mf1160 (Jan 31, 2015)

Short photo ribbon on how I used a standard floor jack, jack stands and some DIY delrin blocks to lift my 335i onto jack stands.
Not implying this is "the" only correct / authorized / way to go about this.
Just showing what has worked for me.

Photo1:
Made some spacer blocks out of delrin, similar blocks can be found easily on the web.
These attach to the top of my jack stands.









Photo2:
Blocks attached to top of jack stands.









Photo3:
Using a block on the lift.
I've ordered an aftermarket puck that rests in the lift bowl so I don't have
to remove the block like in this photo.









Photo4:
Lifting the side of the vehicle.
Lift high enough to place jack stand under rear vehicle jacking point.









Photo5:
Shows jack stand and vehicle jack point.









Photo6:
Vehicle up on one side.
Not sure how high I'm comfortable lifting past what is show as the jackstand and vehicle are at an angle to one another at this point.
Probably can go higher, will take it slow next time and go a little higher.









Photo7:
Move around to other side and lift, took it slow as the vehicle is held up on opposite corners and can teeter somewhat.









Photo8:
Place jack stand under vehicle.









Photo9:
Ok, this is where I proceed slowly, I cannot 100 percent guarantee this is a 
authorized jacking point.
I have seen where others have used it with success.
It worked fine for me, would suggest not slamming the car
up or down when the jack is on this point.
I used a 3/4" thick round shaped block of wood that fits in the jack "bowl"
to act as a buffer between the jack and the vehicle.









Photo10:
Even with a standard type floor jack I was able to reach the center jack point.









Photo11:
Jack engaging the center jack point.









Photo12:
Up on all 4's, very stable, vehicle does not move at all.


----------

